#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Fotos como fazer antenas caseiras

## Pirigoso

http://ultra.eupmt.es/~ceritajo/wireless.html

http://www.oreillynet.com/cs/weblog/view/wlg/448

http://martybugs.net/wireless/biquad/

http://www.usbwifi.orcon.net.nz/

http://flakey.info/antenna/omni/quarter/#construction

http://www.nodomainname.co.uk/Antenn...ni-directional

http://www.guerrilla.net/reference/a...r_omni_lowpwr/

http://www.guerrilla.net/reference/a...ollinear_omni/

----------


## spider

putzzzzzzzz... cara... mó legal.. vou tentar fazer alguma coisa do genero.. e depois posto e falo como ficou!! hehehe

----------


## 1c3m4n

aki tem em portugues
https://www.warchalking.com.br/cgi-b...toriais2.444?6

----------


## PiTsA

qual antenas tem melhor sinal, funcionando melhor para ligar dois pontos...helicoidal, parabolica, etc??.... =D

----------


## demiurgo

pitsa, use direcionais parabolicas

[]'s

----------


## Pedro0278

Garotada... era isso que eu tava precisando...


Valeu mesmo...

----------


## gustavo_marcon

Alguém já tentou fazer uma dessas omni caseiras?

sabem dizer se fica boa? que potência dá? etc... etc..??

Pensei em fazer uma aqui pra tentar ligar uns 5 pontos de 2km +/-. Será q dá?

----------

Pessoal, show de Bola... eu consigo interligar dois pontos +/- de uns 7 a 10 Km... ?? com esse tipo de antenna Caseira ?

----------

